# Hi



## Rvernon (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm Robert in College Station Texas. I go by the name MioMantisGuy cause sofar I have only raised miomantises. I bought 8 from Peter Clausen. I now only have 2 females from those original 8, but now have lots of young from those 2 females. I would like to expand to other types ofr mantises in the near future.

I'm white, and 45 yrs old. Not married and no kids. I have 3 cats.

As far as occupation, right now I am unemployeed. I've been unemployeed for a while, so things are starting to get tight. I own some rental properties, but right now the rents only pay the payments and are not paying me any pocket cash at all.

My hobbies are gardening, raising mantises, and building solar panels. I have my first solar panel is on my roof now. I plan on building another one to put beside it.

I look forward to getting to know you all, and great relationship with the people here.

Thanks

RAV


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome Robert!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome! Are you an Aggie?



I gotta know because I'm a Red Raider! lol


----------



## Rvernon (Aug 3, 2010)

I consider myself an honorary aggie. I never attended the school, but I rode my bicycle all over thier campus when I was a kid  



Laura G said:


> Welcome! Are you an Aggie?
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta know because I'm a Red Raider! lol


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 3, 2010)

miomantisguy said:


> I consider myself an honorary aggie. I never attended the school, but I rode my bicycle all over thier campus when I was a kid


Awesome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I dont know nothin about no school! but hiya anyways!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rvernon (Aug 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> Welcome Robert!


How can I delete a post. I posted a forsale, and now need to change the caption. I can't change the caption so decide to delete and repost. If I can't delete that msg, can you do it for me? Or maybe you can change the caption? I wanted it to say $5 instead of $10.

Thanks


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Robert,

Rick probably already beat me to it, but I'll check to see if your other post is still up. Glad you finally joined the forum! You'll find the community very helpful in answering all your thoughtful questions. You did a great job with those Miomantis!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

